
VisJSClassificator – Manual Visual Collaborative Classification Graph-Based Tool - adulau
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.02941
======
adulau
The tool mentioned is released as open source at the following location:
[https://github.com/Vincent-
CIRCL/visjs_classificator](https://github.com/Vincent-
CIRCL/visjs_classificator)

